# need to ask you guys iphone 5 vs galaxy s3



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

what you guys think?
gimme a reason


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> what you guys think?


I think somebody will attempt to guess what you want to know and make a response.



> gimme a reason


Seems to be human nature of the folks here. They want to help no matter what the request may be.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

Galaxy S III. It's better. You should get it.


----------

